
Keeping your family safer with Windows 8 - Garbage
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/b8/archive/2012/05/14/keeping-your-family-safer-with-windows-8.aspx
======
islon
What the parents didn't know was that little Timmy is a young hacker, the
report says he keep reading wikipedia all day long while in reality he is
playing diablo, watching porn and reading their parents' emails.

